# Outdoor Ash Tray?



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Seeing as I do all my smoking outdoors on my front porch, I've been looking for a good "pedestal" style ash tray. Right now it's a filthy small glass one on the floor. Any thoughts?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

They make a nice pedestal for the "stinky" ash tray. It is a lil pricey though!!!


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Know where I can find some bomb parts?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Army surplus store!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice ash tray! My wife took a pottery flower pot and turned it upside down for me. It has worked pretty well for me and fits in with the other pots on the porch. It isn't a pedestal, though.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Check this out!!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...al+ashtray&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off&sa=X


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I got a great one that resembles a Viking ship on E-bay for $25. Do a search there for standing ashtray, upright ashtray, and pedestal ashtray and go from there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They had a couple different kinds at Absolute Tobacco in Katy. They don't have them on line but you can email them from their website or call them. www.absolute-tobacco.com phone number is (281) 392-2387 Good Luck


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

*My outdoor ashtray of choice*

I just use the bottom saucer of a 12 inch terra cotta pot for smoking out on my back porch. It blends in with the other pots and accessories that I have out there. It's easy to clean, big enough for my smokes, and if I break it I can afford to fork out the buck that it costs to get another one.

Scott


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just us a 4 finger ash tray on a plant stand my with got at...The Junk Warehouse...(her favorite place, not mine) I love it, it is right at arm level from my rocking chair. She is not fond of me taking her little plant stand though...


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I went to the $ store and bought a couple of big 7" ones for a bucks each.



But in black of course.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Lefty said:


> I went to the $ store and bought a couple of big 7" ones for a bucks each.
> 
> But in black of course.


You know I went to the buck store and they didnt have anything like those. just a small cigarette ashtray. I'll have to go back some day and check again.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

LouZava said:


> You know I went to the buck store and they didnt have anything like those. just a small cigarette ashtray. I'll have to go back some day and check again.


the $1 store is a hit or miss. sometimes I need to go to more than one to find what I am looking for.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I always go to the dollar store but yet to find them selling dollars!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I got a huge smileyface ashtray off cbid for $5. I have that for my patio, and I have a Stinky ashtray for the garage.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is my fancy outdoor ashtray... I don't have those high-style models like you guys...


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

MaytagMan, That bucket is what started the Stinky Cigar Ashtray. They used to dump their ashtrays into and from there a legend was born. I need to get some photos of the early prototypes and put them on the website. It is interesting to see it evolve.


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Well guys I use my flower garden for my ashes and I dump the rest of my cigar when finish in my hateful tree bush I know when winter comes around I will be getting a lecture from my wife on why her tree didn't grow.


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Must have pressed the wrong button..........................


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I use a Brass Planter, "Stand included", my wife had and put sand in it. Cheaper and holds as much as a Bucket.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

MaytagMan said:


> Here is my fancy outdoor ashtray... I don't have those high-style models like you guys...


Holy S**T!! That Rocks!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had the same cut-glass ashtray for almost forty years now. It's got a few pieces broken off but it still works. I usually empty the butts into a coffee can and throw it away when the can gets full. I assume the reason this thing has survived so long is because I don't care about it; if I liked it the thing would break in half within the hour... <G>


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Went to my B&M the other day...they got some of these in...very handy I must say.


----------

